# Path of Exile



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Path of Exile

Path of Exile is an online Action RPG set in the dark fantasy world of Wraeclast. We're a small independent team of hardcore gamers based in New Zealand and have created Path of Exile as the game that we'd want to play ourselves. It is designed around a strong barter-based online item economy, deep character customisation, competitive PvP and ladder races. The game is completely free and will never be "pay to win". Path of Exile is currently in Closed Beta and *will enter Open Beta on January 23, 2013.*



Anyone followed this game's development ?

How is it ?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 23, 2013)

Its only 6.5 mb!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's just the installer.



Torrent link for download.

*thepiratebay.se/torrent/8056636/Path_of_Exile_0.10.0_Open_Beta_client

And yes it is legal.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2013)

5 seeds
541 leeches..:/


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2013)

Well well PC game of the year


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

I think I should wait to download this.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2013)

This looks like Diablo III


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 25, 2013)

piece of crap game, if devs dont stop getting "heavily inspired" by diablo 3 and  like and come up with games like this, soon there will be more scarcity of good RPGs, even my maid servant has more character skills to upgrade, the tree looks like dharavi, and runes defining active/passive skills? WTF? drunk or what?

P.S. Super Mario has better organized story than this, and NPC are less intelligently made than panwalas.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> piece of crap game, if devs dont stop getting "heavily inspired" by diablo 3 and  like and come up with games like this, soon there will be more scarcity of good RPGs, even my maid servant has more character skills to upgrade, the tree looks like dharavi, and runes defining active/passive skills? WTF? drunk or what?
> 
> P.S. Super Mario has better organized story than this, and NPC are less intelligently made than panwalas.



Spoken.Like a Krogan


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol btw its good coz its free.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2014)

$hit is free too


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 22, 2014)

as of now the torrent has zero seeders,pretty much sums it up


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> $hit is free too



Sure it is but its not a game imo.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> as of now the torrent has zero seeders,pretty much sums it up



Yeah it won't last longer...because its not that attractive to fetch new players.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 22, 2014)

Alok said:


> Sure it is but its not a game imo.



its a game called activities of daily living


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 22, 2014)

its a nice game, will have you hooked if you can like to theorycraft and come up with builds.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2014)

lol Im enjoying this
but I have to say im easily satsified


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 31, 2014)

Still hafta complete last act


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

Saw some videos of this game but I found Torchlight 2 better than this so bought it.


----------



## snap (Aug 2, 2015)

Started this, guides and tips would be appreciated


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2015)

^eh which server
might join in

like this game have 2 mains and a bunch of twinks


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 2, 2015)

if you join, ill join


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for finding out this thread.

Im on ACt III, lvl 28 Ranger, focusing split arrow and crits skill tree.

PS: I dont  know how to use those jewels in passive skill tree and if they are worth it.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION], I created this PoE doubts topic on r/poe. You might find some answers apart from the basic ones
New player here, loads of doubts.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], better to move this thread to main pc games section


----------



## snap (Aug 2, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^eh which server
> might join in
> 
> like this game have 2 mains and a bunch of twinks



Singapore server.. character is ranger


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 2, 2015)

I was on act 2 with witch. I play on steam.


----------



## snap (Aug 3, 2015)

Reading this guide currently Forum - Ranger - [ 2.0 ] NeverSink's ? INDEPTH Tornado&Split Guide ? Beginner friendly ? Rapid clear ? Uber Atziri - Path of Exile

Me too playing it on steam.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2015)

oh I play on garena
nvm, will get on steam too, it is fun


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] you and nerevarine stopped coz of pings na?

Snap is playing on singapore server, so far so good. And I actually missed this server dunno how, will switch.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2015)

no. not because of ping. Singapore server on Garena is actually very good.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 3, 2015)

Downloading Count me In......


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Downloading Count me In......



Ballu  
Am I right? used to watch this cartoon way back.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 3, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Ballu
> Am I right? used to watch this cartoon way back.


Yes u are right  
*TailSpin*


----------



## snap (Aug 8, 2015)

Just reached act 3!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2015)

^omg fast
you liked it?


----------



## snap (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeap, its fun looting system and all. Good enough for a free game


----------



## snap (Aug 14, 2015)

Act 3 boss sure was difficult


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2015)

I couldnt even see how he died. You killed him solo.

Next day I wanted to check how he was like but I wasnt even able to kill his 1st form


----------



## snap (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn Act 4 so tough :\ need to stack elemental resistance


----------



## Piyush (Aug 18, 2015)

Me and [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] completed the game at normal difficulty. Act 4 boss fight was insane. I kept dying every 15 secs in that tiny pit 

Now the characters have been moved to Cruel difficulty. Elemental resistance is not an optional thing now. 

Also me, snap and 2 more friends started new game with Duelist, Templar, Marauder and Witch. Lets see how it goes.

Game is good. 9/10


----------



## snap (Aug 19, 2015)

Reached lvl 50 as ranger.


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2015)

Wrecking bosses with templar now


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2015)

EZ Scrolls EZ Profit

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/432697860696713694/E08E6A51E3A5F272F9BDDD36529FBA694EBA1A4F/


----------



## snap (Aug 27, 2015)

Tora the scammer :I


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2015)

lol wut happen
what did you lose
haha sry but


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> lol wut happen
> what did you lose
> haha sry but



Those were extra gems, duplicates and all. And none of my party members were interested in it. So sold them. Bad trade still.


----------



## snap (Sep 6, 2015)

200 hours in...


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 25, 2015)

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/420315500067478574/D827A7C925780E904929F832B30B3ADA9B2FEEC9/

- - - Updated - - -

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/420315500067478887/405C5BAEE643F5BEF7980BBCCBBED472F6FD726F/

- - - Updated - - -

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/420315500067477964/9DF6517E602DE158BFD1AC62EF3122C86C9D400B/

- - - Updated - - -

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/420315500064087187/E5EBD7A4576FF2A5CA8E4907B84FFEEAE001E280/

- - - Updated - - -

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/420315500064085921/CB3C28D1C15E09E8A04EFEDA58FB86AA578E6853/

- - - Updated - - -

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/420315500064086388/3555F5D8C571D24F17D6DF9FBEEE11AC470DD600/

- - - Updated - - -

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/420315500064086743/239145DB2742B2EE2953D339B9FA920055D864C3/


----------



## snap (Sep 25, 2015)

Nicee


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2015)

I miss playing this game.


----------



## snap (Sep 27, 2015)

New 1 month league starting from Oct 2 Forum - Announcements - Full Details of One-month Flashback Events - Path of Exile so you can start fresh in new league [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2015)

But its only 1 month though. You gotta play almost daily to be able to reach some decent levels I think.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2015)

hey the game seems to have gotten a lot of new things


----------



## snap (Oct 2, 2015)

1 month league starting in few hours, gonna try this build Forum - Witch - [2.0 VIDEO GUIDE]PoE Beginners Build: Dual Flame Totem, BM [Atziri & HC/SC Viable] - Path of Exile


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2015)

Link me a cheap cyclone build. CHEAP please.


----------



## snap (Oct 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Link me a cheap cyclone build. CHEAP please.



Any of these:



Spoiler



Forum - Marauder - (2.0.3) [Lighty] 2H RT Cyclone: Atziri farming,Budget,Eazy (updated & improved often) - Path of Exile

Forum - Marauder - [2.0] Boxsalesman SpinToWin Cyclone - Easy to gear - Does ANY map mod - Path of Exile

Forum - Marauder - [2.0 Video Guide] Beginners "End-Game-Viable" Tanky Cyclone Build [Atziri & HC/SC Viable] - Path of Exile



They are mostly the same i think.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

which servers you people play on?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2015)

Amsterdam Frankfurt London and Australia works fine for me


----------



## snap (Oct 5, 2015)

Singapore server is hidden, have to manually type singapore to connect.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

aah. this game is a little ping sensitive. 
singapore seems ok

- - - Updated - - -

can someone explain this league thing to me?
we all start from scratch with new characters at a particular time or what?
gonna join in the next round

game crashing a lot though


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> aah. this game is a little ping sensitive.
> singapore seems ok
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Ping and loading problem better now?
And regarding league, pick the first one, its softcore league, so no death penalty.
And then check this link, all you need to know about the league. Forum - Race Events and League Ladders - Flashback Event (IC001) - Path of Exile
After reading, if there are some questions, ask them here and we'll help.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

ping problem got fixed with Singapore server, till then it was too laggy to play. Like enemies were not getting damaged, was randomly teleporting all over the map, and suddenly used to be back on loading screen
long loading time got fixed by using --nopreload in steam game properties, set launch options
now it is crashing randomly on some maps, Tidal Island or Lioneye watch

ok got some idea about [strike]leagues[/strike] events. seems really involving? Ionno. Gonna finish once and unlock the Scion.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2015)

Never had my game crashing, so not sure what causing this. If it still persists, try poe forums, they listen and reply.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 6, 2015)

similar to these
*www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1307435/page/1

- - - Updated - - -

fixed it by putting everything on minimum settings and windowed mode


----------



## snap (Oct 6, 2015)

hmm weird, fang's game also crashes unless he changes the settings to windowed mode. I run it at fullscreen just fine.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice!! Finally, welcome to PoE, steam version  (though both are same)
Ya, events are engrossing. But like you said, unlock Scion first. We will have (probably) new league/event in November as well. This October one is just a flash back event but still fun since it consists of all the mods applied during previous events so far.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 6, 2015)

tysm. I like the changes! the totem turret is so cool. Game seems much easier now in the basic league. Like the Gluttonous Gull. The freeze spell seems to be nerfed, but like the force lightning spell. The new skills are cool.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2015)

in Act II now
Kalisa and Daresso sounded like Khaleesi and Daario and I did a touble take


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2015)

This is my skill tree right now

*i.imgur.com/wzsmENM.jpg

going to focus on damage and crit in next few upgrades. Pretty happy with it. Not going to touch aoe tree at all. 
using firestorm skill most, it's like rain of fire during which I can cast something else
so then while firestorm is cast, using freezing pulse or incinerate, which blasts out a continuous stream of the element. Most mobs, including bosses evaporate by this point. 
got cold snap and fireball, never use them. Flame Totem too, only need to use on some bosses. 
if mobbed, use the frost wall to keep enemies out
so basically, I got a Witch of Ice and Fire

- - - Updated - - -

will upload video after I get little more into the flow with this skillset
PS, window 10 and POE at odds? because it seemed much faster on 8, plus was recording video a lot of the time

- - - Updated - - -

PPS this game is so different from normal MMO logic


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2015)

Your tree is looking fine. I havent played a witch class full fledged, I only played the class in 1 hr race events and I followed same skill tree, spell dmg and shield. IIRC, on top of those nodes you can find element specific nodes.

You can always try experimenting with gems. For example, you are using firestorm, add a Increased Aoe gem in link with it and see the change. I even tried some funny stuff like, adding Support cold dmg gem to flame totem and the flame totem adding extra cold dmg to its fire projectiles which I found stupidly funny.

Im playing on Win 8 as well, havent come across any negativity regarding PoE and 10 any how.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2015)

woo im going to add cold support gem to flame totem lol
but yes, you cannot really follow any kind of logic apart from what the game does. the firestorm spell for example seems to lose effectiveness against single targets if aoe is increased, but it does well enough against even single targets despite the animation clearly looking like an aoe spell. 
and plus you people made me left click around the map and try to clear everything without touching the keyboard
[YOUTUBE]l0wjlPOgtBY[/YOUTUBE]

got the bandits too, while the video was being uploaded. Killed them all , just for the one skill point.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, your mana is hardly being used, you can actually keep this firestorm running


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W-IsUZKPONQ[/YOUTUBE]
you gave me an idea. As soon as I head to base, im gonna put the increased cold damage on firestorm itself.



Piyush said:


> Your tree is looking fine. I havent played a witch class full fledged, I only played the class in 1 hr race events and I followed same skill tree, spell dmg and shield. IIRC, on top of those nodes you can find element specific nodes.



yup, gonna max those two. Ice and Fire.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]9-nDcpIUzLY[/YOUTUBE]
?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2015)

Dual flame totem, same build being used by snap with a bit of changes i guess.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2015)

hmm. spell totem gem is so funny, you can add it to any spell, and make a little totem for that spell 

*www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1353421 skill tree seems to be missing in this one. poedb.tw seems to be down. 
*poebuilder.com/character/AAAAAgMA3...upLG3MYx2Q2Oaz3FNQ8hPBBcvJLCApFBCUzWePJ_f73w= going for that in first char, will make another dual totem witch

- - - Updated - - -

I put a bunch of spells in the totem turret support gem
[YOUTUBE]NFBRpQxRMwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2015)

haha, so much experimenting


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2015)

yeah. Don't worry guys, I listened to all of you. Have a dual totem templar build
following this one to the tee
*www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1372948
I can see the difference and the streamlining. Using only 3 spells and one aura. Mostly playing with only mouse.
Also, I paid only some attention to how gear looks instead of the stats (in this case magical abilities and gem slots), but my Templar is wearing a Toga, a Silken Vest and using a branch with a pink flower on it as a weapon.
*i.imgur.com/UIEZxYJ.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2015)

What is that skill you have binded to T ?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2015)

clarity aura


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2015)

Forum - Announcements - Annoucing the Five-week Darkshrine Events - Path of Exile


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow dual totems lol so much fun
Got the skill two levels before the gem, so just checked if one lightning teleport totem and one flame teleport totem could be cast at the same time. It is totally possible lol. 
Also paired a teleporting totem with a searing bond support totem. 
Enemies are totally confused.

- - - Updated - - -

ok got them finally
*i.imgur.com/D5JbQLq.jpg


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2015)

20/20 Challenges completed, got the whole golden seraph armor set 



Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/388792943931719826/68C4763490842EFC8CAF1AF8A55A8CBB45050787/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/388792943931719507/0986C45AE7D0F9DD660CEF6A6D56F7A6F43D098F/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/388792943931719164/1DA36EA4B0591CE08575B5512DB95F6E5AA87951/


----------



## Anorion (Oct 26, 2015)

woow sweet

- - - Updated - - -

what to do after killing Malachai ?


----------



## snap (Oct 26, 2015)

Go to Cruel mode, real game starts at merciless


----------



## Anorion (Oct 26, 2015)

ok, you guys playing that right?
ps it's been a cakewalk so far, any other builds I should try? keeping cyclone for later.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2015)

Lol did half a quest and got a Chitus plum now want to get rid of it without doing the second half of the quest, but there is no way so it is sitting in my inventory taking a slot


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2015)

Thinking of building a char based on Arctic Breath for the new 1month league



*www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1461611


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Im done with melee builds. Might try Poison arrow.

- - - Updated - - -

Or explosive shot/ rain of arrows.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

so many totems
*i.imgur.com/18NY269.jpg
I need a new simple build for the league. Any suggestions?


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2015)

I would say try a cyclone build : 



Spoiler



Forum - Marauder - [2.0 Video Guide] Beginners "End-Game-Viable" Tanky Cyclone Build [Atziri & HC/SC Viable] - Path of Exile

Forum - Marauder - (2.0) [Lighty] 2H RT Cyclone: ?Great For Darkshrine? Atziri Farming & Budget (Updated Daily!) - Path of Exile

Forum - Marauder - [2.0] Boxsalesman SpinToWin Cyclone - Easy to gear - Does ANY map mod - Path of Exile



Some of the simple and detailed guides for a 2handed cyclone ^^


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2015)

Out of those 3, dont try Lighty's build. I was following that. The ,ajor downside to it is the sheer amount of currency required to buy the mentioned items, like Disfavor axe, headhunter, etc.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

just one q... the cyclones good for soloing?
dual totems are, so..

following the first one. Like "tanky"


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2015)

ya, cyclone can solo. You may encounter a few number of bosses hard to handle, but rest game do-able


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2015)

ah ok. ty. ^you are not playing this league?

 Lol Snap called his cyclone beyblade. I got the joke now.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2015)

Im skipping this league. GGG said this 1 month league was just to check the feasibility of shrine thing. They might add it later on regular basis. Im just waiting for next big league, 3-4 month one, which will most likely be on new year.


----------



## sohan_92 (Nov 8, 2015)

@ Piyush, I will join with you in next event then.


----------



## snap (Nov 13, 2015)

Forum - Announcements - Content Update 2.1.0: Talisman Challenge Leagues, New Skills and more! - Path of Exile


----------



## snap (Nov 21, 2015)

Path of Exile


----------



## snap (Dec 12, 2015)

1 hour more for the new Talisman league to start.

*www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1478438


----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2015)

Only in PoE ;D


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2015)

Why is that happening? Why no one attacking back?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2015)

the buff has -110% movement speed, so everyone is stuck lol


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2015)

OP


----------



## snap (Dec 25, 2015)

Forum - Announcements - Happy Holidays! Get your free Winter Mystery Box! - Path of Exile


----------



## snap (Jan 29, 2016)

Path of Exile's new Ascendancy class is the Berserker - PC Game

This is gonna be fun


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2016)

Path of Exil


----------



## snap (Mar 5, 2016)

2.2 Ascendancy update going live in 15 min with new challenge leagues etc.

Forum - Announcements - The Perandus Challenge Leagues - Path of Exil

Forum - Patch Notes - Path of Exile 2.2.0: Ascendancy Patch Notes - Path of Exil

Forum - Announcements - The Perandus League Challenges - Path of Exil


----------



## snap (May 20, 2016)

Forum - Announcements - Announcing the Prophecy Challenge Leagues and 2.3.0 Content Update - Path of Exil


----------



## snap (Jun 1, 2016)

Forum - Patch Notes - Content Update 2.3.0 Patch Notes - Path of Exil

2 more days till the new league goes live.


----------



## snap (Jun 5, 2016)

New league is live nao


----------



## snap (Aug 13, 2016)

New expansion and leagues releasing on Sept 2

Path of Exil

Forum - Announcements - We're Proud to Announce Our Upcoming Expansion: Atlas of Worlds!  - Path of Exil


*www.onrpg.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Atlas-of-Worlds-Poster-resized.jpg


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/HJvUHVw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mlYvSLl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lsaUhmC.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2016)

Whats these skill tree like images in spoilers?


----------



## snap (Aug 13, 2016)

Map names, it seems we can upgrade lower tier maps to higher tier and stuff.


----------



## snap (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## snap (Aug 26, 2016)

Few of the 30+ new bosses introduced with the upcoming update.


----------



## snap (Aug 29, 2016)

New league mechanics.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2016)

There was an update today, its for the upcoming league? And when its gonna start?


----------



## snap (Aug 29, 2016)

Expansion + New league gonna launch in 4 days


----------



## snap (Sep 2, 2016)

Forum - Patch Notes - Path of Exile 2.4.0: Atlas of Worlds Patch Notes - Path of Exil

20 hrs hype!


----------



## snap (Sep 7, 2016)

Good tips for Essence crafting [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Sep 7, 2016)

Alright. Btw, Argus in today's labyrinth.


----------



## snap (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2016)

I hope someone makes a build from that Kondo's Pride blade. I have got 2 in my stash. Want to sell them at high price.


----------



## snap (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## snap (Nov 19, 2016)

New league announced 



Path of Exil

Forum - Announcements - Announcing the Breach Challenge League and Path of Exile 2.5.0 - Path of Exil


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2016)

2 Dec or 9 Dec


----------



## snap (Nov 30, 2016)

Forum - Patch Notes - Content Update 2.5.0 Patch Notes - Path of Exil

RIP flasks 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nRoefXf.png


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2016)

How to pick your build of the league
You can modify the choices


----------



## snap (Dec 3, 2016)

Patch 2.5 is now live, Breach league starting in 1hour!


----------



## snap (Dec 19, 2016)

Only in PoE


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2016)

Forum - Announcements - Happy Holidays! Get A Free Stormcaller Mystery Box! - Path of Exil

Free mystery box ^^


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2016)

snap said:


> Forum - Announcements - Happy Holidays! Get A Free Stormcaller Mystery Box! - Path of Exil
> 
> Free mystery box ^^



What you got?

- - - Updated - - -

I got that lightning skull. Was hoping for stash tab, but it could have been much worse, like hideout decoration or some specific skill effect.


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2016)

Piyush said:


> What you got?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I got that lightning skull. Was hoping for stash tab, but it could have been much worse, like hideout decoration or some specific skill effect.



Didnt open yet


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2016)

snap said:


> Didnt open yet



Make sure you get it before 28 dec


----------



## snap (Jan 25, 2017)

Flippers be like 



Spoiler



*p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/public/news/01-04-2016/TradeImprovementsLarge.jpg


----------



## snap (Feb 15, 2017)

3.0 announcement. 6 new acts!

Path of Exil


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2017)

Forum - Announcements - The Legacy Challenge League - Path of Exil

Legacy uniques hype! Can experience all the 17 leagues previously released.

Releases on march 3rd.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2017)

snap said:


> Forum - Announcements - The Legacy Challenge League - Path of Exil
> 
> Legacy uniques hype! Can experience all the 17 leagues previously released.
> 
> Releases on march 3rd.


All 17 can be played? I thought we have to pick 3 in character creation screen.


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2017)

Piyush said:


> All 17 can be played? I thought we have to pick 3 in character creation screen.



Before entering an area we can choose which 3 leagues we want to proc.


----------



## snap (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## snap (Mar 1, 2017)

Forum - Patch Notes - Content Update 2.6.0 Patch Notes - Path of Exil  2.6 patch notes, New league starting from march 4


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2017)

For the theorycrafters 



Releases · Openarl/PathOfBuilding · GitHu


----------



## snap (May 26, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2017)

The music and that boss in the end


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2017)

Path of Exile 3.0 Fall of Oriath releases on august 4th!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2017)

Noice!


----------



## snap (Aug 4, 2017)

*www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1931435

3hrs for the Harbinger league and 3.0 to go live!


----------



## snap (Aug 18, 2017)

Forum - Announcements - Path of Exile on Xbox One will Launch on August 24 - Path of Exile


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2017)

New expansion and league hype!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2017)

Shaper vs Elder choices

Its time to decide the best grill


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2017)

Thinking of playing this game.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Thinking of playing this game.


December 8 is the release day of new expansion. Thats when you should start. Before that you will be required to watch some basic videos. You will either love it or totally hate it


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2017)

Piyush said:


> December 8 is the release day of new expansion. Thats when you should start. Before that you will be required to watch some basic videos. You will either love it or totally hate it


Skill tree. Boy oh boy. Suggest me some simple guide.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Skill tree. Boy oh boy. Suggest me some simple guide.


IF I were to suggest you a build guide straight away, that would be a wrong idea.





Check this youtube playlist. 10 videos of 8-15 mins each. Thats all you need to know and you will be ready, as much as we are. After this you should be able to understand some build guides.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks. Will see them today evening.


----------



## snap (Nov 14, 2018)

Path of Exile

Hype time again!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/IH27Mxk.jpg


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2019)

Melee league hype!


----------



## snap (Nov 15, 2019)

24hrs remains for the announcement of 4.0 !

Here are some old trailers meanwhile


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2019)

2nd video was nice, shows their progress from scratch (their office located in garage, literally) to what they are at the moment.


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2019)

Here it is PoE 2, just speechless!






*www.pathofexile.com/exilecon/one


----------



## snap (Nov 16, 2019)

Conquerors of the Atlas expansion also announced.






With it comes the new challenge league.






And here is PoE mobile


----------



## snap (Jan 9, 2021)

Endgame expansion.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2021)

snap said:


> Endgame expansion.


Excited for POE 2? Will it be a fresh start for everyone? How are they handling it 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2021)

I hope they optimize the game for POE2..


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Excited for POE 2? Will it be a fresh start for everyone? How are they handling it
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Yup PoE 2 is hype but still 1 year to go probably. And players have the option to start fresh every 3 months its called a 'league' where new content is released. kinda like seasons etc


----------

